# Jakov's WIP: Beastmen and more



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

Hay guys, 

I figured I'd start documenting my progress on the 1st army that I'll be painting. hopefully it'll help me keep a relatively steady pace on getting my beastmen(and later IG and wood elves) painted and table worthy. This is the first time I've actually sat down and painted anything in about 10 years. I figure if I start while my army is small it won't be so daunting. 

I haven't really done much painting, so I sat in on a painting demo at my local games workshop, and I've watched a few tutorials, but I'm basically trying to teach myself as I go. so any advice/criticism is welcome. I have a feeling I'm going to be uploading images the hard/wrong way, if so let me know and i'll fix it. sorry for the shitty pics, taking them with my phone in the dark.

So here's what we're looking at:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972050&stc=1&d=1449794976

I decided to avoid a uniform theme for most of the army. I want these guys to look like a bunch of different tribes banded together under some beastly conquerors banner. I'm aiming for different skin, hair, horn, and garment colors. maybe 4 or 5 recognizably different looking groups. The bestigors will likely end up looking pretty similar to each other, having one of two different color schemes. 

Most of these are just a base coat and a wash, and I'm not happy with the skin tones yet, but you can kind of see what im going for here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972026&stc=1&d=1449793190

The Bestigors:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972042&stc=1&d=1449793864

Think I'll add more bronze bits to the ones wearing blue, not sure If I'm happy with the tan ones.

And my Latest project
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972034&stc=1&d=1449793203

I need some spiky bits before I prime it and glue the riders on, and I should have did a test fit before assembly but what can you do...

Anyway, I think I'll try and get a decent looking skin tone from experimenting with the gors before I move on to anything else.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking good iJakov.

cant really give to much help on the painting side after several years of doing it my models still look like they were painted by a 3 fingered blind leper.

only suggestion i have is do it squad buy squad rather that doing all at once. 
i find i paint 3 models from a squad together is easy to keep track of bits you need to do. 
and dont start painting anything else until ive done the squad. 

that way you can see the progress you are making a lot easier and you feel like you are making progress.

apart from that they are looking good it will be nice to see these progress.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving these guys so far, keep it up! :good:


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks
I started painting the gors in small groups of 4 or 5, but I'm having a hard time judging how much paint I need. so I end up mixing more than I need and feel like I'm wasting money if I don't use it... so 4 or 5 turns into 7 or 8, then 10 or 12 and I finally say F it and move on. I'm hoping that I'll learn to judge the amount of paint I'll need for a given task soon lol


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

Been a little over a week and I haven't got any painting done. I've been working nights along with my normal day job so I'm not surprised I haven't made the time. I did manage to get a good deal on a friends beastmen collection. Sold me his army for some cash to finish off his tomb kings and start a swarf army. so, almost everything that isn't primed is new, and a few new models have been painted but it should be easy to tell that I more than doubled my army size from the pics. I'm only working nights on mondays from now on, so I should be able to make some progress on painting this week.

Every Beastman model i own now.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972354&stc=1&d=1450678678

A few models that I thought were cool
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972362&stc=1&d=1450678789

Lore of the Wild cards 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972370&stc=1&d=1450678856


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

Got the gor fur colors mapped out, and started on some minataurs. Decided to try my hand at sculpting with green stuff. Havent done anything like this sence my high school pottery class about 15 years ago. So i started with what I thought would be easy; a cloak, a few pony tails, some fur, and a hand. 
I'm pretty happy with everything but the hand. Its pretty bad. 
Do do list:
-finish gors (getting closer)
-finish bestigors
-decide on fur/clothing for minos 
-pick up a rattle can to prime all the new stuff
-decide on color/iconography for the different gor tribes.

Pics up shortly


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

my GS handiwork, need more practice. I completely failed to sculpt a hand on one of these guys, and I'm not too pleased with what is supposed to be a animal skin on the guy on the right.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972970&stc=1&d=1452218920

took 3 different shots and they were all really bad quality, sorry. that's actually 5 different fur base colors believe it or not. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972978&stc=1&d=1452218931

The Minos need some highlighting/drybrushing but I'm pleased with the progress. Real happy with how the wash picked out the facial details. not happy with it pooling in the knee pockets and not staying in the upper back musculature. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972986&stc=1&d=1452218953

Bonus Pic! a mob of villagers
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959972994&stc=1&d=1452218965

The plan is to make a small village that will basically be the center point for a small campaign to try and lure some friends into playing more narrative-driven games instead of the constant min/maxing, power gamer attitude most my group has. Next I just need to decid if halberdiers or great swords would make better looking town guard. Then maybe start on the actually terrain pieces, and writing the campaign.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

They all seem to be coming along very nicely. Are you sticking with sqaure bases, or are you going to switch to rounds?


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

My group still plays 8th so they'll stay square for now. Movement trays is on my to-do list


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good so far bud, that many fresh models in one hit would have killed my painting buzz immediately. 
Just in case no one in your gaming group has already mentioned it, the guy on the far right of this picture....









four arms with a boob hanging out, Is actually a long out of production keeper of secrets, last in production 1991. So he's at least 24 years old and looks in pretty nice condition, might be worth checking to see the value of him before you paint him up.


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice, thanks for idetifieing that for me. A buddy of mine actually just gave me that guy after I bought his cousins beastmen. We've been scratching our heads trying to figure out why gw would model a minataur with crab hands and boobs, makes sence now that I know it's a deamon. Ebay is saying about $30 right now and I'd end up giving my friend half of what I sell it for (he did just hand me it after all). Not really worth it for $15ish imo. Might keep it around and use it for a many limbed doom\gor bull in games. I'll hold off on painting it for a while to see how the prices change.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I can't believe it! Another Beastmen plog!! :biggrin:

That's a great collection you got there! And hurrah for that Daemon of Slaanesh! I would paint that up too myself instead of selling it off. hehehe


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

No progress for the last month or so. I got back from vacation and I've been getting all my affairs in order, not much time for painting. Hopefully I'll get some work done and have some pics up by the weekend


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

haven't made a whole lot of progress, but I should still document what I have done.
Minos got a little love, still need a lot more
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975018&stc=1&d=1457497142

Started work on some movement trays. Not sure if I want to add a rail to the back of my trays or not, but they're really ez to slap together and dirt cheap so I'm happy with them.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975026&stc=1&d=1457497142

I was planning on painting all my (great)Bray-shamans with black fur, making them the black sheep of the heard visually too. After painting a few I realized that It's not working the way I hoped. They just aren't distinctive enough.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975034&stc=1&d=1457497460

So I painted some gors with black fur.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975042&stc=1&d=1457497460

I have plenty of shamans to choose from so the GS'd guy will probably become my eternal flame bannerman. Either caring a brazier-on-a-stick or a corpse/skeleton burning at the stake.


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

Did some Blood splatter testing on a few Minotaur and about 20 Gors this weekend, I got a few base painted with red cloths/accessories to see if I like the look, Not really sure about it so I'll probably wash and highlight a few to see the finished product before i do anymore in red. pic quality isn't the greatest but here's some of the better looking blood.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975162&stc=1&d=1458091868

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975154&stc=1&d=1458091859

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975146&stc=1&d=1458091847

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975138&stc=1&d=1458091835

and a few gor with red garb
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975130&stc=1&d=1458091783


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

Quick update, Beastlord WIP and a Giant.
I want to give the BM hooves but I'm not confident enough in my sculpting abilities to use them on the center piece of my army. So I'll tow around with some other stuff until I feel ready to give it a try. Not sure if I'm happy with the giant yet, but I don't know what its missing.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975754&stc=1&d=1460263343

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959975762&stc=1&d=1460263357


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

been a few months guys, I just typed out a block of text and had it disappear on me so this will be a quick update because I'm getting tired.
I did some work on my beastlord and almost finished painting my Darkoath Chieftain. I bought 2 of the "Start Collecting" space wolves boxes and have the grey hunters assembled. I'll probably use the guy in the middle with the sword as a wolf priest, and the 3 bodies without lets will either end up on thunder wolfs, as wolf guard, or maybe lone wolves if I don't buy termies any time soon.


----------



## iJakov (Dec 5, 2015)

So I dug up all the space wolves and generic marines I have and started gluing on missing arms and such last weekend. I found som really cool older models and a bunch of blood angels I forgot I had. I still haven't assembled my thunder wolves and the only thing new I've bought for them is another box of Fenrisian wolves that I'll end up using as chaos war hounds for my beastmen. long story short my wolves need some love and I'll probably be working on them in the following weeks. I borrowed a friends airbrush and holy crap do I need to buy one of these things. I had the intention of using it to base coat all the damn Cadians and tanks (I'll get pics up eventually) I have but after realizing how badass these things are I painted some of my "war hounds" and blew myself away with how they turned out. I finally built the chaos spawns that came in the creatures of chaos box I bought almost a year ago, I'll probably paint them before I really get started on the SWs. Anyway, here's the 80-90% done wolves, the chaos spawn, and what I've been able to find of my marines(minus the blood angels).



Edit: Pic are upside down! Tried rotating before uploading to no effect. sorry...


----------

